# استفسار عن أفضل لغة برمجة ,,,,



## م.عزوز (28 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم​*


كيف الحال إن شاء الله بخير وصحة وعافية ...

أنا ماأبي أطول عليكم ,,,

عندي استفسار موجة للمهندسين الخريجين خصوصا والدارسين عموما ,,,

ماهي أفضل لغة برمجة تفيدني وتدعمنى في التخصص حقي وهو الهندسة الصناعية في الوظيفة والمستقبل بشكل عام ,, مع العلم إني درست لغة الفورترن في الجامعة وهي مفيدة للمهندسين لكن نصحوني ناس خريجين أن السي بلس بلس ممتازة أيضا لكن مشكلتها بالواجهة الغير رسومية ,,,
ومدحولي أيضا الفيجوال بيسيك لسهولتها والواجهة الرسومية ,,,

فياليت واحد يوضحلي الوضع علشان نكون على بينة ,,,,
ومشكورين وماقصرتم 



استفسار اخير ,, هل أقدر أني أستفيد من لغة البي اتش بي في برمجة بعض الأشياء بالهندسة حتى لو كانت تحتاج سيرفر وشغلات زي كذا ,, لأني كنت أستخدمها من زمااان وصراحة اعجبتني ,,,


وشكرااا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (28 يونيو 2008)

الفيجوال فعلا جيدة و أفضل من اللغات الأقل فى المستوى (Lower Level Languages)


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يونيو 2008)

هذا موضوع عن فيجوال بيسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64519.html


----------



## م.عزوز (28 يونيو 2008)

*مشكوووووووووور ..,,..*

هلا والله وغلا . . . .

مشكووووور شباب على هذة النصائح . . . . 



مشكور أخوي Muslim125 على هذة المعلومة ...


----------



## م.عزوز (28 يونيو 2008)

*مشكوووور ,,,*

هلا وغلا أخوي صناعي1 .. .. ..

ومشكووور على هذا الرابط وعساك على القوة ...


----------



## إلهام (28 يونيو 2008)

السـلام عليكم .. 
اعتذر من الاخ في اقتحامي لموضوعه وعرض مشكلتي .. 

انا طالبــة انهيت منذ شهر سنتي الثالثــة في الهندسة الصناعية .. 
لكن خرجت بمعدل F:56:

في مادة الفورترن ... 
طوال دراستي لها في الفصــل لم استطع استيعابها ابدا 
خاصة انه من درسني اياها ليس بالكفء .. 

لا اعلــــم كيف استطيع استيعاب هذه المادة .. 
ساعدوني والله يعطيكم الاجر :75:


----------



## الإعصار الأزرق (29 يونيو 2008)

انا رأيي ان السي بلس بلس و الأوراكل من اروع مايمكن للمهندس ان يتعلمه


----------



## م.عزوز (29 يونيو 2008)

هلا والله ,,,

بالنسبة لكى أختي إلهام ,,,,

أنا الحمد لله نجحت في المادة واهم سبب كان بعد توفيق الله أني كنت أقرى من مصادر متعددة في برمجة الفورترن وآخذ أمثلة كثيرة فيها لأن اهم شئ في البرمجة أنة يكون عندك خيال واسع وافكار كثيرة ,,, 

واذا تبين مساعدة ممكن احاول ألقى لك كتاب الكتروني يشرح هذة اللغة ,,,






واي خدمة انا حاضر
\\


----------



## م.عزوز (29 يونيو 2008)

هلا أخوي الإعصار الأزرق ,,,


والله انك صادق , السي بلس بلس ممتعة ومهمة في نفس الوقت ,, لكن مشكلتها الواجهة وشغلات زي كذا ,,,


طيب هل تنصح بالفيجوال بييسيك ,,,











واي خدمة انا حاضر


----------



## topspeed100 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

طلب من المهندس عزوز ياريت كتاب الفورترن الموجود لديك وياريت يكن فيه شرح عربي وشكرا


----------



## كونترول (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي لو نظرة إلى ميدان العمل بشكل إحترافي لوجتا أن أفضل لغة برمجة هي assembleur لأن 
إيجابياته السرعة في تنفيد يمكنكا من متابعة البرنامج عندا التجربة خطو بخطو حت تتأكد أن البرنامج يعمل 100%
وأيضا لايأخد مكان كبير في الداكرة
أما السلبيات أنه صعب بعض الشيئ في البرمجة


----------



## صناعي1 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كونترول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي لو نظرة إلى ميدان العمل بشكل إحترافي لوجتا أن أفضل لغة برمجة هي Assembleur لأن
> إيجابياته السرعة في تنفيد يمكنكا من متابعة البرنامج عندا التجربة خطو بخطو حت تتأكد أن البرنامج يعمل 100%
> وأيضا لايأخد مكان كبير في الداكرة
> أما السلبيات أنه صعب بعض الشيئ في البرمجة



معظم التطبيقات المتعلقة بالهندسة الصناعية تحتاج لغة سهلة البرمجة اضافة الى مرونتها و سهولة التعامل مع قواعد البيانات اضافة الى قدرات حسابية. ولا اعتقد ان لغة التجميع مناسبة لهذه الاغراض.


----------



## م.عزوز (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لكم ,,,*

السلام عليكم ,,,


أشكر جميع من شارك بهذا الموضوع ,,,, 

وابدى رأية بخصوص لغة البرمجة ,,,


بالنسبة للذي طالب كتاب الفورترن .. إن شاء الله أول ماأحصلة راح أرفعة ...

وبالنسبة للغة اسمبلي فاعتقد انها مرة صعبة سواء بالبرمجة أو بقواعد البيانات ,,
واحنا نحتاج شئ سهل زي ماكان اخوي صناعي ,,,


انا اعتقد ان visual basic و vba جدا مناسبات للهندسة الصناعية ,,
طبعا بعد بحث وسؤال للناس ,,,



وأي خدمة أخواني أنا حاضر ,,,,


وأتمنى لكم التوفيق ,,,


----------



## مغترب ألمانيا (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,, 
أنا بدرس الهندسة الصناعية هنا في ألمانيا ولغة البرمجة إلي بناخذها هي الجافا !!


----------

